# which leveling ramps



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi I am looking to buy some leveling ramps, what would the more experienced of you recommend. I am looking at the Milenco Quattro level. or would this be overkill?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought they were a little of an overkill, for my unit, and I opted for the Fiamma stepped levelling ramps with chocks.

I have used them a few times and found them excellent.

Steve


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We have the quattro ramps. We got them to replace the fiamma ones which aren't quite as high. The reason being that if the van isn't exactly level, the loo end of the bathroom fills with water overflowing from the shower tray! However, I'm not sure how strong they actually are - a load of bits have cracked off them. I'm awaiting comments from Milenco. I'll post back when they reply to me

Rick


----------



## 110072 (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought the stepped fiamma ones because a) they are wide enough for my wheels(many arent) and b) they came with a storage bag.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I had a pair of fiamma level-ups and they served us well for years so they come recommended by me...










The one thing I didn't like about these chocks though, is that bright yellow colour, so recently, while abroad I treated myself to a pair of Thule chocks, about the same as the fiamma's but much more discreet in black...










Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Also here:
http://www.caravanstuff4u.co.uk/wheel_chocks.html

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Why buy chocks? I went down to the timber yard and bought off cuts for a few pence. I make up my own to fit my locker and can make up heights as required. Two chocks are often insufficient to level a van on very bad ground 
and I can make up three if required.

peedee


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Also here:
> http://www.caravanstuff4u.co.uk/wheel_chocks.html
> 
> Dave


Thanks for all the replys I like the look of the Thule ones, would need to wait and see what happens with the Milenco cracks.
Thanks Dave, for the link. By the way I work in Basingstoke I will keep an eye out for your van


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> Why buy chocks? I went down to the timber yard and bought off cuts for a few pence. I make up my own to fit my locker and can make up heights as required. Two chocks are often insufficient to level a van on very bad ground
> and I can make up three if required.
> 
> peedee


Another advantage of this approach which I forgot to mention is that on level soft ground or if rain is expected I use the "plank" bits under the drive wheels to spread the weight and ensure the wheels do not sink into the ground too far.

peedee


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I bought quatro? Millenco levels,on the idea What will carry a lot, will carry a little.
1/ Millenco now do a Three step,as the Four step set is HEAVY, 
2/ THEY ARE HEAVY, think payload
I also carry 'Off cuts of wood as above post, have used the wood,never used the M/quatro? so i would say avoid the larger millenco,purely on the weight basis. I will find a use for them in the next 20 yrs,as i have it on good authority that i belong to the Clan Stig o,th' Mc Skip.
If any 'Wud Tinks' are reading this,perhaps you could tell me what's the Clans Tartan?
Mc Jented


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We replaced our fiamma leveling ramps, which were starting to disintegrate, with milenco ramps lat year and found them a major improvement. We have experienced no problems with then in over 100 uses and our motor home weights in at 6.5 tonnes.


----------

